# SpeedCube Timer, New Android Timer App



## SpeedCubeTimer (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello, 

I'll like to present you my new app, SpeedCube Timer.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.projects.pelayo.speedcubetimer

I started the project a month ago, with the idea of doing a simple timer for all your cubes, the app is 100% free.

The usage of the app is simple:

1 - Add the cube you want to time.
2 - Click the chrono button.
3 - Solve the cube.

You can time every type of cube, even different cubes of the same type, the time history is independent for each cube. 

Of course I will add more features to the app, let me know the features you want and I will bring it to you as soon as possible.

If you like the app please rate it in the Google Play.

Here is a link for the betatesting programm, if you want to be the first trying the new features click the link (May have bugs):

https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.projects.pelayo.speedcubetimer


----------

